# how to assure hubby im done?



## RockerMama

8 months ago for a while I was hooked in drugs, hubby haha feeling but.let.it slide. I came clean ti him bi I think that.myb now he thinks I'll do it anytime I can. I haven't touched anything other than liquor in the past 6 months but I just don't know how to reassure him that im done.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soulpotato

Time and staying the course, probably.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

:iagree: that's about the only thing you can do.Allow your actions to speak for you bc your words are probably not going to do a good job if you've broken promises before.


----------



## Heartbroken84

Actions speak louder than words, it's all about consistency & proving that your priorities have changed. Good luck


----------



## stonepaper

^^Agreed - someone who's been living with an addict in active addiction for some time won't have much faith in your words for quite some time. I speak from experience - when I finally got clean for real I'd relapsed, lied and broken so many promises before I really was the only one that KNEW I was done. I had to put myself in my wife's shoes and imagine what I'd want, and it wasn't more promises. Look after yourself and your self-esteem (no need to be servile) first, and treat your husband with kindness, respect and patience. Oh, and don't use! ;-)


----------

